# What is the best audio transmitter for the PC?



## gphpgl (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all,
I have a desktop PC that normally uses a regular Aux cable going to my 5.1 surround sound, and I want something that will transmit the sound from my PC to my stereo wirelessly. What is the best wireless audio transmitter out there with the best quality available?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Moved to System Setup and Connection.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure about “best,” you’ll probably have to settle for whatever you can get. Searching “wireless 5.1 transmitter” seems to only get only one option, a IOGEAR set-up from Best Buy or Amazon.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Here is a good bit-perfect option for stereo, although note that all gets resampled to 92 kHz, certainly better than good enough for my ears. I do not know of any that handle 5.1 in a bit-perfect transmission format.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I would guess Bluetooth on the pc, and AVR. Do either have that capability already?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Chromejob said:


> I would guess Bluetooth on the pc, and AVR. Do either have that capability already?


Dunno but BT is a big sonic compromise.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

:sarcastic:


Kal Rubinson said:


> Dunno but BT is a big sonic compromise.


Even with A2DP? Sure it's limited to 2ch stereo. If there's some kind of 5.1ch wireless, I dunno ... I suspect that the digital content sent over wi-fi direct would be preferable.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Chromejob said:


> :sarcastic:
> Even with A2DP? Sure it's limited to 2ch stereo. If there's some kind of 5.1ch wireless, I dunno ... I suspect that the digital content sent over wi-fi direct would be preferable.


A2DP helps but wifi, with the right hardware, would be best.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Bluetooth:

A2DP is akin to MP3 in sound quality, it is not hard to tell a big difference with the right material.

With aptX one gets "CD quality" but it is far from bit-perfect and sound quality can vary. Good for casual, non-critical listening, like wireless headphones while you wander about, I would not recommend it for your primary audio stream. aptX Lossless - I have seen no implementations of it - would be better but is _conditionally_ lossless, bit-perfect still not guaranteed.


----------



## chrisletts (Oct 16, 2014)

Just buy a long lead - I don't think any wireless solution will be best quality.


----------

